# Epson 1400 can't reset ink pad chip



## djmic (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I just want to say I LOVE this forum it has always been so resourceful I hardly have to post I just used the search...

I found others buy the EAP (Epson Adjust Program) so I did the same from 911manuals.com and I finally got the program to load after jumping through some hoops including changing the time on my computer by checking out the Readme.txt. Now I have 2 Epson 1400 one is finally at 100% ink pad and not letting me do anything. I even tried to use the program on the "working" printer and it would NOT allow me to reset the counter either I just get the same error.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Use my version.

Sublimation Printing, Supplies, Inks, Tips and Tricks, CrystalMPrints, Transfer Paper, Heat Presses, Direct to Garment - Order Online!

go to support and then special utilities
download the one for the 1400

let me know


----------



## djmic (Mar 14, 2009)

Already tried that one it goes through it's thing "successfully" then when I power cycle the printer unlockes goes side to side then back to home position relocks and it goes right back to red lights flashing it's like the chip is locked or something.


----------



## alasko (Apr 28, 2015)

Have you solved your problem? I have the same one with Workforce 30


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

alasko said:


> Have you solved your problem? I have the same one with Workforce 30


Note that the waste pad reset procedure is only meant for a short term "bandaid" to allow you to continue to complete your job and have the waste tank serviced. 

*But the waste pads are near full and for sure eventually the tank will overflow and you WILL have an ink mess on your hands.*

Having said that your model is supported with Epson's utility.

Epson Ink Pads Info - Epson America, Inc.


----------

